# No option to up ram voltage in bios



## SarahDee (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello all, Please can you help me find how to up my ram voltage in my bios as its currently too low.

Ive looked so many times the last few days, there just dosnt seem to be an option.. do some motherboards not allow this? 

My motherboard is the ConRoe1333-1394 (ASROCK)

http://www.asrock.com.tw/mb/overview.asp?Model=ConRoe1333-1394

Ive downloaded the manual aswell:

http://www.asrock.com/mb/manual.asp?Model=ConRoe1333-1394

Theres nothing I can see in there either :4-dontkno


Im really out of my depth dealing with bios functions, but Ive really tried & checked every single option.. but everything seems really limited on what I can change.

The only ram option there seems to be is to change the speed (233/333).


Can anybody help/advise me? thankyou for reading my question.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
In the Advanced section of BIOS, under Chipset Config, you'll see the VCCM & VDDQ options. I believe you set these to high for overclocking and/or adjusting the memory voltages. I'd need further reading however to advise you on how to configure this board with your memory properly.
Maybe you can beat me to it, by researching "VCCM Voltage".


----------



## SarahDee (Jun 28, 2008)

Houndog777 said:


> Hi,
> In the Advanced section of BIOS, under Chipset Config, you'll see the VCCM & VDDQ options. I believe you set these to high for overclocking and/or adjusting the memory voltages. I'd need further reading however to advise you on how to configure this board with your memory properly.
> Maybe you can beat me to it, by researching "VCCM Voltage".


Thankyou for your response, ive just looked up vccm voltage & found the following in the mobo review:

*However, most questions arise when we get to voltages adjustment on ASRock 4Core1333-eSATA2 mainboard. VCCM Voltage parameter (I assume this is processor Vcore adjustment) can be set to Auto, High, Middle, Low or Lowest. It is hard to say for sure what it actually means, because the user’s manual has no word about it whatsoever. Lowest should probably be a slight voltage increase over the nominal, Low – a little bigger increase, etc. although, maybe Auto stands for nominal voltage, Middle is a slight increase and Low – a decrease below the nominal value. NB Core Voltage and VTT Voltage parameters are set to Low by default and can be changed to High manually. The mainboard cannot adjust the memory voltage at all.*


The last bit "The mainboard cannot adjust the memory voltage at all" I presume is the reason I cant find how to manually alter the voltage 

Im a little suprised quite a new board (only had it just over a week) would be so limited, perhaps it is limited as it wasnt particularly expensive (£60).


Thankyou for helping me again.


----------

